
Angular 2 Application Architecture – Build Flux Apps with Redux and Immutable.js - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/angular-2-application-architecture-building-flux-like-apps-using-redux-and-immutable-js-js/
======
vfc1
is this is a viable option in building Angular 2 apps? Im afraid the RxJs
aproach could lead to mantainability issues for larger apps.

The Observable pattern is well-known for causing event carrousel soup, where
one event gets triggered in one place of the app and it just retrigers itself
2 times accidentally until it stops. I've seen code where this happened and it
wasn't pretty.

Im really not sure if the stream abstraction pull its complexity weight. The
Store abstraction is more intuitive and might be all we need

